# The CO Winter Fire named Marshall



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

The fires that blasted thru Superior and Louisville CO yesterday(12-30-21) are in my hood. Current estimates are 6,200 acres and 500+ homes torched. Luckily, we are around 10 miles from the devastating damage. It's not worth stating anything we personally experienced because we are fine, but I wanted to start a place for anyone that needs a hand or a hug to speak up.

There are many outlets for the traditional support systems. Please share those if you want. I guess I was more thinking of a river community help system. I cant' currently offer up our home for those misplaced, but I can offer my helping hand. Have truck. Will travel.

Ready? Go.

Also, don't spin this shit into a political vax no vax mess. I watched as the FB crisis response thing that was setup last night to be about "Are you safe?" turn into the same song and dance of crap about everyone's stance.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Can’t offer my home currently either, but I do have a truck as well and will travel. Shity situation for all those involved. Good thread let’s keep it positive 🤙🏻


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Don't have much room at all, what we have is pending my wife's older brother's arrival, he and his GF lived in Louisville.

According to reports from him, Most are doing OK, the area really needs help with it's animals. 

Crap way to ring in the new year.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

This is the compassionate side of the Buzz....thank you

Here is a link for cash donations, volunteering, requesting assistance, help with pets, etc.








Latest resources for Marshall Fire survivors and ways you can help


Communities affected by the fires in Boulder County still need assistance. Find what resources are available today, and ways you can help those impacted.




www.kunc.org





Do what you can, pay it forward and wishing everyone a more peaceful New Year


----------



## MR. ED (Jan 21, 2008)

MNichols said:


> Don't have much room at all, what we have is pending my wife's older brother's arrival, he and his GF lived in Louisville.
> 
> According to reports from him, Most are doing OK, the area really needs help with it's animals.
> 
> Crap way to ring in the new year.


We have a couple stalls in the barn, but we’re way down south.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Following up.

We personally know of a couple families that were completely wiped out by the fire. Sharing their GoFundMe pages. No guilt. No pressure. Help if you can.

The Gutshalls are a family of 4 with 2 small kids. Their house was one of the first to go. They had zero time to get anything. Nate and Emily luckily have family locally.








Marshall Fire - Help Gutshall Family Rebuild, organized by Alicia Neitzel


Dear Friends and Family, My sister Emily Gutshall and her loving fam… Alicia Neitzel needs your support for Marshall Fire - Help Gutshall Family Rebuild



www.gofundme.com





The Baumans are also a family of 4 with 2 teenage kids. They were out of town, and also had no opportunity to get any belongings. Mike is an elementary school principal.








Baumann Strong, organized by Dan Baumann


On behalf of the Baumann (Wisconsin) Family we are so very grateful for the outpouring love and support e… Dan Baumann needs your support for Baumann Strong



www.gofundme.com


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

My wife spent the morning on the phone trying to help people affected by the fire, no matter who she called or what she did she was flat turned down, even the offer of hay for the animals in the rescue was turned down.. I'm glad that these gofundme's were put up, glad to help as we are able..


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MNichols said:


> My wife spent the morning on the phone trying to help people affected by the fire, no matter who she called or what she did she was flat turned down, even the offer of hay for the animals in the rescue was turned down..


Odd..why?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> Odd..why?


I have no idea, it's surprised the hell out of both of us.. from what she was told, they have it under control, and I guess anything that doesn't fit in with their paradigm of what should happen where when and how, might end up screwing things up or making stuff harder for the people that are in charge? Just a guess


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

I found contact info for additional agencies/businesses: (Airbnb Donations, Boulder Fire Relief Fund through JEWISH Colorado, Sister Carmen Community Center, Colorado Responds, CO Fraternal Order of Police, Humane Society of Boulder Valley, Lafayette YMCA, Rocky Mountain Christian Church in Niwot, CO, Longmont Senior Center; see links for specifics






Disaster Assistance







www.boulderoem.com













How you can help—or get help—after the Marshall Fire


Hundreds of Colorado families are waiting to find out if they still have a home. Here is how you can help.




www.rmpbs.org













CBS Colorado - Breaking News, Sports, First Alert Weather & Community Journalism


Latest breaking news from CBS Colorado.




denver.cbslocal.com





Hope this helps


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

The more this thing is unfolding, the more it seems like those that lost everything don't need help with any kind of recovery(because it's literally all gone). The donation methods seem to be the most helpful. Our most recent method wasn't the largest monetary route, but we bought Aksels t-shirts with 100% proceeds going to donation









Colorado Strong Collaboration Tee


On 12/30/2021 our hearts broke for those affected by the devastating Marshall Fires. The Aksels team is dedicated to helping those in need with a special fundraising t-shirt available for purchase. All proceeds from these shirt sales will be donated to the Boulder County Wildfire Fund.




aksels.com


----------

